# freecolor output question



## langitbiru (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, this is output of freecolor on my FreeBSD 8.1 box

```
$ freecolor -mo
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           119         78         40          0          0          2
Swap:          256         33        223
```

There is still free RAM, but why the swap usage is quite high?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 12, 2011)

langitbiru said:
			
		

> Hi, this is output of freecolor on my FreeBSD 8.1 box
> 
> ```
> $ freecolor -mo
> ...



Ye it's free, but only very small amount.
It's... like Just in case we need to malloc


----------



## langitbiru (Jan 12, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Ye it's free, but only very small amount.
> It.. like Just in case we need to alloc


Sorry, i don't understand at all.
Can you point me some document/URL/whatever to read .

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry I mean malloc (memory allocation)

It's better ha have some free memory in case you need to allocate some memory, instead of swapping as soon as you need to allocate 1MB 

Once you allocate necessary memory, you can start swapping in background, removing something that is not used that much.


----------

